# 我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡



## nemo eve walle

我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡——出自《暗算》
再此句子中，“一对公鸡和母鸡”指的是“一对公鸡和母鸡”还是“有一对，那分别是公鸡和母鸡”？


----------



## SuperXW

不明白你的问题……

Anyway,一对[公鸡和母鸡]，指的是公鸡和母鸡各有一只，凑成一对。


----------



## nemo eve walle

不明白吗......但是你已经回答了呀......
没错我问的就是实际上有多少只鸡。
如果把上面引用的句子看成是两个单句形成的复句又如何呢？我把它换成更简单些：我有一对公鸡。我有一对母鸡。复句就是：我有一对公鸡和母鸡。这样实际上就有四只鸡了。
这样理解有什么不当的地方吗？


----------



## xiaolijie

> 我有一对公鸡。我有一对母鸡。复句就是：我有一对公鸡和母鸡。


不, 我不会这样说啊！应该说的是：我有一对公鸡和一对母鸡。

(我有一对公鸡和母鸡 = 我有2只鸡
我有一对公鸡和一对母鸡 = 我有4只鸡)


----------



## tarlou

一对不等于两只（个），个人觉得更像 a pair of
因此没有“一对公鸡”这种说法，除非它们搅基。。。

有4只鸡的话，可以说

我有两只公鸡和两只母鸡
我有两对鸡
我有两对鸡，各一公一母（后半句其实有点多余，不过得看上下文）
我有四只鸡，二公二母

那个台词“我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡”其实听起来有点奇怪，像是硬凑出来的一句话。我大胆揣测一下，估计编剧写剧本的时候，先试了“我们就像一只公鸡和母鸡”，这个不够清楚；再试“我们就像一只公鸡和一只母鸡”，太啰嗦；然后“我们就像一对鸡”，意境全无而且听起来像骂人；最后只好编了一句“我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡”。


----------



## BODYholic

nemo eve walle said:


> *我们*就像一对公鸡和母鸡——出自《暗算》
> 再此句子中，“一对公鸡和母鸡”指的是“一对公鸡和母鸡”还是“有一对，那分别是公鸡和母鸡”？





nemo eve walle said:


> 没错我问的就是实际上有多少只鸡。
> 如果把上面引用的句子看成是两个单句形成的复句又如何呢？我把它换成更简单些：我有一对公鸡。我有一对母鸡。复句就是：我有一对公鸡和母鸡。这样实际上就有四只鸡了。
> 这样理解有什么不当的地方吗？




那台词中的“我们”，到底是几个人呢？


----------



## Youngfun

其实“一对鸡”不就完事了么……


----------



## xiaolijie

对话的人是一个男和一个女的....


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> 对话的人是一个男和一个女的....


谢谢。



nemo eve walle said:


> 没错我问的就是实际上有多少只鸡。
> 如果把上面引用的句子看成是两个单句形成的复句又如何呢？我把它换成更简单些：我有一对公鸡。我有一对母鸡。复句就是：我有一对公鸡和母鸡。这样实际上就有四只鸡了。
> 这样理解有什么不当的地方吗？



即便是台词有些模棱两可。你大可从代词人数中（“我们”）推敲出鸡的数目呀。
再怎么说，一般都不会用四只鸡来形容一对男女吧！


----------



## Skatinginbc

我们就像公鸡母鸡各一对 (4 in total, a pair of roosters and a pair of hens).   
我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡 (2 in total, a rooster and a hen).


----------



## placebonk

nemo eve walle said:


> 我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡——出自《暗算》
> 再此句子中，“一对公鸡和母鸡”指的是“一对公鸡和母鸡”还是“有一对，那分别是公鸡和母鸡”？



很抱歉，没看看过《暗算》。但可以这样理解：
1、“我们”如果是2个人，那“一对”就是couple，一共是1只公鸡和1只母鸡。
2、“我们”如果是4个人，那就是a pair of 公鸡和a pair of 母鸡，一共是4只鸡。
3、通常，在Chinese中，“一对公鸡和母鸡” 就是1只公鸡和1只母鸡。所以我猜测，这里的台词应该就是这个意思。


----------



## nemo eve walle

台词上说的确实是“我们”，我们也可从此推断出鸡的数量，不过我在意的是“一对公鸡和母鸡”这句语法的问题，所以即使实际上知道了有多少只鸡也没用啊！而也许要表达几只鸡的说法很多，但我就是只想知道“一对公鸡和母鸡”指的是几只鸡。
看了上面的回复后，我现在突然想到“一对公鸡和母鸡”也有可能是一对公鸡加一只母鸡，所以到底哪一种理解方式是正确的呢？究竟是2只鸡，3只鸡还是4只鸡？


----------



## Youngfun

你说的“一对公鸡加一只母鸡”不可能的。那只能说“一对公鸡和一只母鸡”。
你不会把“一对夫妻”也当做“俩丈夫俩妻子”，或者“俩丈夫一妻子”吧……-.-

“一对公鸡和母鸡”就像楼上那些人说的，只能是“两只鸡”的意思，一公一母。我个人的话，会用另外的方式表达，比如“一对公母鸡”。或者更复杂的话“一只公鸡和一只母鸡（组成）一对”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> 你说的“一对公鸡加一只母鸡”不可能的。


"广东中山发生灭门案*一对夫妇和女儿*被杀" (http://www.yzcn.net/news/domestic/2012/1101/257660.shtml).  So from the perspective of pure syntax (without inference from the context), it is possible that        一对公鸡和母鸡   could mean "一对公鸡加一只母鸡” (*一*对夫妇加一个女儿).
My curiosity: If we get rid of the coordinator 和 as in "我的朋友陈皮说，钱钟书和杨绛，就像*一对公鸡母鸡*" (http://forum.book.sina.com.cn/viewthread.php?action=printable&tid=1868143), will that eliminate the syntactic ambiguity? 
一对夫妻, 一对夫妇, 一对公鸡(夫)母鸡(妻).
 "前總統李登輝31日前往苗栗縣三義鄉參觀「一ㄚ箱寶」木雕廠，他在*一對公雞母雞*上簽名" (http://www.nownews.com/2012/10/31/91-2868699.htm).


----------



## SuperXW

I think a human language contains not only syntax, but also logic, habits and other components... 
"Pure syntax" is computer language... 
“我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡”不会有歧义，“一对夫妇和女儿”也不会有歧义。这两个情况不一样啊……难道因为“公鸡”和“夫妇”都是“名词”，就有可比性了？公母可以配对，“夫妇”和“女儿”可以吗？
看了“我们就像一对公鸡和母鸡”还要想是什么意思，非母语人士还可以，母语人士那就是学傻了……-.-
如果你想表达“一对公鸡和一对母鸡”，甚或“一对公鸡和一只母鸡”，绝对没有理由说成“一对公鸡和母鸡”……*这是因为“一公一母为一对”的观念优先（同理，“夫妇为一对”观念优先）*。*前面用了数量词修饰，后面突然不用，是不合情理的*。既然省略就造成歧义，那有什么理由省略呢？（去掉“和”字就更没问题了，因为公鸡母鸡紧密相连。）
语法框架没错，不代表句子通顺，我可以说你*名词和数量词的搭配关系不清楚*；语法有错，但约定俗成后也可能变通顺，什么语言都是……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 去掉“和”字就更没问题了，因为公鸡母鸡紧密相连。


So, can I take "yes" as your answer to my question?


----------

